# look at this pic at rocky



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Look at this guy fishin high water at rocky. Have not fished in water that high yet..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

he must of drove from a far awa place. thats crazy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I know who it is and he is a darn good steelheader. My guess would be he caught something. The fish are there but you have to adapt to the conditions as well as know the river bottom.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont mind a little stain to the water, but I wont be fishing in that anytime soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i too will pass. got my feet washed out from under me one year in the sandusky river in high water. thank god i was wearing a floating fishing vest. got carried down stream about 150 yards. probably the most scared i have been in my life. when i landed on some rock i did the side step VERY carefully to shore. inside of waders were suprisingly dry because i always tie a belt over my waders and around my chest to keep the water out. i was rodless, wet and shaken but ok. there is no need for anyone to fish in that...no offense to anyone but its just unsmart...i was unsmart once but NEVER again..thats not the way im going. 

just my 2 cents  EZbite


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a good look Gents and you will see he is standing in "slack" water.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Crazy??Does not look bad to me and I'm sure he knows what he is doing as stated by shortdrift. I've been in worse conditions...just gotta know the terrain.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

to each his own..no freeking way.lol..


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought i knew the bottom to when i was chasing a bullet down river at rockcliff, the slush was building up down by the big boulder and befor you knew it a stepped in a big hole that was never there befor and went under the slush, i now respect the rivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i have been in much worse water...We have done some crazy stuff in the waders. A lot of times it has paid large dividens and yes they are definately there if you can get a spoon or something down to them...i have never fell through the slush though...it made me real parinoid breaking through the shallow stuff..


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Regardless of whether or not the conditions are good for fishing, it's down right dangerous to be standing or crossing in ANY high, fast water! Anyone ever see debris like logs, etc., come floating down in that kind of conditions? I see large sized debris all the time in the Chagrin when it has the same conditions. If anyone would happen to be around to see someone go down in the water they MIGHT have a chance, then someone has to risk their life to save them. All for a fish? It's all a simple matter of common sense!


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

That's pretty high water and the guy is using a fly rod. I usually get a chuckle when I see guys like them fishing in water with zero visibility. 

Fished the Rocky today and it was tough. The visibilty and flow was nearly identical in that picture. I managed to catch a couple of fish, but I had to really cover a lot of water and used gobs of skein with the centerpin.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

when i first read the posts before i saw the picture i was thinking it gotta be bad this guy was fishing in , it was high water but he had plenty of room yet on his waders not like he was up to his wader pockets,and it was a slack water area,gotta fish when you get the chance,i,ve been out in conditions similar but usually don,t stay long.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

haha...

this post has gotten way to much mileage at this point....You can tell the steelhead fishing has slowed down since the rain, due to all these responses to some dude standing in slack water, of which is probably where the steelies were anyways as they would get out of such forceful current in the riffles.

When he stepped in the slackwater, the fish that may have been there dropped back to the next hole.....haha....

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> haha...
> 
> this post has gotten way to much mileage at this point....You can tell the steelhead fishing has slowed down since the rain, due to all these responses to some dude standing in slack water, of which is probably where the steelies were anyways as they would get out of such forceful current in the riffles.
> 
> ...


lets give it a little more..haha..


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Would be pretty typical for the Maumee in early spring


----------

